# Hybrid Audio Technologies Legatia L1v2 (Tweeter)



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Check out post on Ebay. I am open to offers. Make sure your price includes shipping as well.

Hybrid Audio Technologies Legatia L1V2 Tweeter | eBay


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

bump!


----------



## Vegas Vince (Aug 3, 2011)

free bump for the Huck-ster!


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

SOLD!!!


----------

